# Self flavoring a cigar....any hints?



## cadillac cracker (Jan 23, 2006)

I took two shot glasses of Congac and 6 Chevere corona's and placed them into a new tupperware container...it's been about a week now and I opened the lid yesterday to let then air out for about 6 hrs. The sticks were very moist and the aroma was awsome...but I am worried that the cigars will be too moist!...what if I placed a bodiva moister pack in the tupperware to regulate the humidity to 72%....I do have them placed in a cabinet out of sunlight also!....Just wanted to try this on some cheaper cigars I had in my humi....I read about this in Cigars for dummies, a book I found very informational for beginners! Thanks to all!


----------



## burninator (Jul 11, 2006)

Seems to me the alcohol would tend to dry out the cigars. At least that would be my concern, but I've never tried this.


----------



## JPH (Jun 30, 2006)

That sounds like a crazy idea...kinda like it....ya the cigars will probably be moist for a while, You could probably just put them into their own seperate tupperware with no humidification device for a few days to dry them out...than I dont think you should store them...Smoke them!...If you ever have any extras let me know...I am afraid to try it myself ...LOL


----------



## Bobb (Jun 26, 2006)

The only time I've had a self flavored cigar was when a friend gifted me one. The only problem was that he actually wrapped the cigar in a paper towel that was saturated with Grand Marine. The taste and smell were great...but the stick was so wet, I think I popped a few blood vesels trying to get smoke out of it.


----------



## fulloflead (Jul 31, 2004)

cadillac cracker said:


> I took two shot glasses of Congac and 6 Chevere corona's and placed them into a new tupperware container...it's been about a week now and I opened the lid yesterday to let then air out for about 6 hrs. The sticks were very moist and the aroma was awsome...but I am worried that the cigars will be too moist!...what if I placed a bodiva moister pack in the tupperware to regulate the humidity to 72%....I do have them placed in a cabinet out of sunlight also!....Just wanted to try this on some cheaper cigars I had in my humi....I read about this in Cigars for dummies, a book I found very informational for beginners! Thanks to all!


Are the cigars literally sitting IN the Congac? Like you're soaking them?
I've heard the best way is to put the cigars in an enclosed container NEXT TO a shotglass full of whatever.

.


----------



## dyj48 (May 1, 2006)

When I first started buying at a small local B&M here in SF, the guys who own the store also own a factory in DR where they get their cigars rolled. So they're pretty knowledgable. When I bought some of their sticks, they would ask me whether I wanted them misted with cognac. I replied "sure", and they would put the sticks I bought into a plastic bag and mist the smokes with a few sprays of cognac and then shut the bag. After leaving it in my humi for a few days, I'd open the bag and the scent was "heavenly".....I'm not sure how much it effected the taste, though, but the aromas were incredible....

Davis


----------



## The Bruce (Mar 7, 2006)

Wasn't there a US president who used the immersion infusion method?

DRC :al 

--
Erik


----------



## Teninx (Apr 23, 2006)

The Bruce said:


> Wasn't there a US president who used the immersion infusion method?
> 
> DRC :al
> 
> ...


And then there was the question about using KY as a humidification medium....I don't think I wanna trade there:r


----------



## cadillac cracker (Jan 23, 2006)

Well I did it!...The cigars were awsome!!!!!!!!!!!...I'm not a huge flavored cigar guy but I thought these were great...but then it was my doing so I may be partial!...I ended up taking the shots of cogac out around 3 weeks then stuck in a boveda 72% pack for two more weeks! These sticks were so moist and oily!...Next I'm going to try orange peels, and maybe choco liquor. One of my friends told me he does this with his canibus also!...I perfer cigars instead!:dr


----------



## 68TriShield (May 15, 2006)

For cryin out loud...


----------



## dayplanner (Dec 11, 1997)

cadillac cracker said:


> Well I did it!...The cigars were awsome!!!!!!!!!!!...I'm not a huge flavored cigar guy but I thought these were great...but then it was my doing so I may be partial!...I ended up taking the shots of cogac out around 3 weeks then stuck in a boveda 72% pack for two more weeks! These sticks were so moist and oily!...Next I'm going to try orange peels, and maybe choco liquor. One of my friends told me he does this with his canibus also!...I perfer cigars instead!:dr


Here's an easier way of going about things. When you have a hankering for cognac, pour yourself a glass and enjoy! Why take a handmade product and ruin it by infusing it with crap that the blender never intended for it?


----------



## Corona Gigante-cl (Sep 8, 2005)

Personally, I prefer my cigars to taste of tobacco, but each to his or her own. 

Winston Churchill used to dip the head of his cigar in cognac.


----------



## mosesbotbol (Sep 21, 2005)

cadillac cracker said:


> Well I did it!...The cigars were awsome!!!!!!!!!!!...I'm not a huge flavored cigar guy but I thought these were great...
> 
> One of my friends told me he does this with his canibus also!...I perfer cigars instead!:dr


Word... Gonna run out, get some Blueberry Schnapps and flavor up some sticks.


----------



## Kylehammond (Sep 2, 2006)

I have a few crappy bundle sticks, local BnM brand. Might have to try it. Bailys might be good, thats about all I have on hand, Bailys and Guiness... mmm.. Guiness. I think I need a beer to clear my head of stupid ideas like infusing my cigars... then again, might be kinda good. Man I hate this forum with all these ideas!!!!


----------



## rumballs (Mar 15, 2005)

carbonbased_al said:


> Here's an easier way of going about things. When you have a hankering for cognac, pour yourself a glass and enjoy! Why take a handmade product and ruin it by infusing it with crap that the blender never intended for it?


:tpd:

:r

maybe next you could try infusing cognac with cigar flavor by soaking a shredded cigar in the cognac for a while, then straining - that might work too!


----------



## mhillsing23 (Apr 18, 2006)

Have any of you guys went for chocolate covered cigars? I was thinking you could just dip 'em, and let 'em dry. Then, just light up. It would make a second "wrapper". If you used dark chocolate, you could make a double maduro. :r


----------



## doctorcue (Apr 19, 2006)

Hey, lets give the guy some slack. Just trying out something different with what he said were "cheaper cigars". It may not be everybody's cup of tea, but we are to be here under the "No-Snob" act.

Hey Caddy, if you like `em, smoke `em. I think it is a good idea if you want to experiment.


----------



## Twill413 (Jul 19, 2006)

mhillsing23 said:


> If you used dark chocolate, you could make a double maduro. :r


:r 
I don't care who you are, that's funny! Gitr' done!


----------



## kheffelf (Jul 31, 2006)

I don't think that I would want to do this or even smoke one that had this done but whatever floats your boat.


----------



## SUOrangeGuy (Feb 22, 2006)

Many cigar makers sell infused cigars. If you want to make your own then go for it! Enjoy


----------



## canadasmokes (Dec 20, 2005)

This is very tempting, and i think iv got a stick id be willing to experiment on. What about peach schnaps mmm.


----------



## fuegomedic (Apr 19, 2006)

i hate flavored cigars but im gonna have to try it


----------



## Puffy69 (Sep 8, 2005)

:dr :hn


----------



## Trout (Oct 4, 2006)

Variety is the spice of life. Sounds like a cool thing to try with some bundled cigars


----------



## cigar no baka (Sep 7, 2005)

Oh for the love of the good lord, why would you want to do that to your poor cigars???? Buy some flavored cigars if you want, but stories I've heard from fellow cigar smokers who tried infusing their own cigars were all tales of woe, woe, and more woe.........the horror, the horror!!!:hn


----------



## TechMetalMan (Apr 2, 2006)

Lol. Lots of closet snobs here :tg 

I have thought about buying some Flor de Olivas or something really economical like that and putting it in a 65% rh tupperware with some good roasted coffee beans- let it sit for a few months and see if it gives off a good coffee aroma.


----------



## omowasu (Aug 9, 2006)

Seems like it might be something to try with the dog rockets - there is nothing to lose then, and they may end up better off for the wear. 

Wouldnt try it on any cigar that I actually like though.


----------



## wrinklenuts (Dec 31, 2005)

I've got some habanero pepper powder from my 2006 crop that I'll send you flavor your cigars.


----------



## bigALemos (Jun 1, 2005)

i have no idea, when ever i have a bad cigar i'll dip the end in port or a good bourbon, but ive never tried soaking them in booze, let me know how it turns out


----------



## tazziedevil (Sep 8, 2005)

I've put a shallow dish of a spirit in with a few dog rockets in a tightly sealed tupperdor. Worked pretty well...they pick up a very light taste.


----------



## homeless_texan (Sep 11, 2005)

This really sounds interesting, like was said earlier, take a dog rocket and infuse away. Sombody's got to have some Thompsons lying around. I've got a Henry Clay that I may try this on. I don't think I could make it worse.


----------



## EPICSMOKEHERE (Jul 27, 2006)

JPH said:


> That sounds like a crazy idea...kinda like it....ya the cigars will probably be moist for a while, You could probably just put them into their own seperate tupperware with no humidification device for a few days to dry them out...than I dont think you should store them...Smoke them!...If you ever have any extras let me know...I am afraid to try it myself ...LOL


JPH -I've only been here a couple of months, but everytime someone asks "Should I smoke this?" you are the first to reply "fire that SOB up!" Always makes me laugh. Keep pushing!!!:r

-Chris


----------



## JPH (Jun 30, 2006)

EPICSMOKEHERE said:


> JPH -I've only been here a couple of months, but everytime someone asks "Should I smoke this?" you are the first to reply "fire that SOB up!" Always makes me laugh. Keep pushing!!!:r
> 
> -Chris


Your right....LOL....hmmmmmmmmmmmm

Fast connection/fast fingers.........no life.........which one.....?????

:w


----------



## Liquidtensi0n (Jul 8, 2006)

carbonbased_al said:


> Here's an easier way of going about things. When you have a hankering for cognac, pour yourself a glass and enjoy! Why take a handmade product and ruin it by infusing it with crap that the blender never intended for it?


Cause he paid his money for it and can do whatever he wants? Were not talking about dipping Opus X into PBR here but possibly making a PBR equivalent cigar into something worthwhile in a fun experiment. I think it's a great experiment.


----------



## smokinmojo (Jan 24, 2005)

Whenever I have a cigar that I know wont make the cut, I bury it in a bag of aromatic pipe tobacco for about a week..........The cigar smells aromatic. The taste is mostly the same as before.


----------



## cadillac cracker (Jan 23, 2006)

WOW there are some very unkind people....I thought that this forum was supposed to be SNOB FREE!!!!....Guess not!...ANY WAY...i WOULD NEVER DO THIS TO A STICK I'D LIKE! I wanted to try something different that I had read about!...and thought that my $1.50 a stick Chevere's fit the bill since they wern't that great anyway!...Cigar's are all about enjoyment any ways, and I enjoyed these so all you hater's can take one of my flavored stogies and ram them as far up your....anyways for those who gave me positve feedback!...Thank you..We need more of you on this forum!:gn


----------



## Ivory Tower (Nov 18, 2005)

I'm going to bbq my next cigar while wrapped inside a pablano chile.  

Actually, I'm glad you experimented and gave us the report. Sounds interesting, although something I may not try. I don't remember ever tasting an infused cigar, well maybe one Acid (they do that, right?) a long time ago.


----------



## JBI (Oct 20, 2006)

I think that he's having fun and experimenting with some cheapies. To each is own and enjoy! Nothing wrong with being a little creative sometimes. There are plenty of crap infused cigars out there already that a huge amount of people seem to smoke and like. He's doing his own infusion...

Here is something I do and I'll tell you what, it's very tasty. I take all my good clippings that would otherwise get thrown away (Isoms, Opus etc...) and shred them into a coffee can. I put whole coffee beans in with the tabacco, one or two whole vanilla beans and a little bit of 12 year old Rum/Bourbon misted over the tabacco and mix it up. I then put the lid on and mix it thoroughly everyday. Do this for about a month and smoke it in your pipe once you remove the vanilla beans and whole coffee beans. You can do variations of the above with whatever you like. But I will tell you that it's better than many good pipe tabacco's and it would go to waste otherwise. I'm not really a pipe smoker, but this a nice change of pace. :w 

JBI


----------

